# My Life= Horses



## tommy+jayluver (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay so I ride every Friday and Saturday (and occasionally other times also). 

Today: 3/15/08

I rode my baby Tommy. He's a chestnut, maybe 14-15 hands, and 6 years old. He's got his problems (tends to over-jump, and needs LOTS of leg so as not to refuse the jumps, kind of spooky) but he's so sweet. 
We started out in the small arena cause Dylan was being lunged in the large one. Walk, trotted around alot. Got yelled at about diagonals. Then we did tiny cross rails in that ring. Did some cantering. 

Then we moved to the big arena. I cantered, then did a one stride (trot in canter out). Tommy refused the second jump a few times, but that was my fault, i was pulling on him and didn't have enough leg. Finally my instructor just told me to canter the one-stride and we did great!
Then we did a vertical, but had some trouble getting the correct lead. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but he kept picking up the wrong lead and I was kicking him with the outside leg...

It was awesome! I had so much fun!


----------

